# Eclipse Plugin für Coverage



## y0dA (21. Apr 2008)

Hi!
Ich suche ein Plugin welche mir die Codequalität liefert sowie auf duplicated code etc hinweist.

Hab grad JCoverage ausprobiert, hier wird aber nix bezüglich duplicated code etc angegeben?

mfg


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2008)

Du nutzt doch bereits Maven 2, warum nicht auch die ganzen plugins dafür?

zB. PMD, FindBugs, etc.pp.


----------



## y0dA (21. Apr 2008)

und die liefern mir dann was?

PMD hatte ich auch schon als Eclipse Plugin - ich suche halt ein Teil welches mir oben benötigtes schon aufbereitet anzeigt.

Hab nun folgendes in meinem pom, muss ich nun nur mehr mvn site machen u hab dann mein coverage?

```
<profiles>
		<profile>
			<id>devel</id>
			<build>
				<plugins>
					<plugin>
						<groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
						<artifactId>findbugs-maven-plugin</artifactId>
						<configuration>
							<xmlOutput>true</xmlOutput>
						</configuration>
					</plugin>
				</plugins>
			</build>
			<reporting>
				<plugins>
					<plugin>
						<artifactId>maven-javadoc-plugin</artifactId>
					</plugin>
					<plugin>
						<artifactId>maven-jxr-plugin</artifactId>
					</plugin>
					<plugin>
						<artifactId>maven-checkstyle-plugin</artifactId>
						<configuration>
							<excludes>**/package-info.java</excludes>
							<configLocation>
								[url]http://develop3/checkstyle/procon_checks.xml[/url]
							</configLocation>
						</configuration>
					</plugin>
					<plugin>
						<groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
						<artifactId>jdepend-maven-plugin</artifactId>
					</plugin>
					<plugin>
						<groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
						<artifactId>findbugs-maven-plugin</artifactId>
						<configuration>
							<xmlOutput>true</xmlOutput>
						</configuration>
					</plugin>
					<plugin>
						<artifactId>maven-pmd-plugin</artifactId>
						<configuration>
							<targetJdk>1.5</targetJdk>
						</configuration>
					</plugin>
					<plugin>
						<groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
						<artifactId>
							simian-report-maven-plugin
						</artifactId>
					</plugin>
					<plugin>
						<groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
						<artifactId>taglist-maven-plugin</artifactId>
						<configuration>
							<tags>
								<tag>TODO</tag>
								<tag>@todo</tag>
							</tags>
						</configuration>
					</plugin>
					<plugin>
						<groupId>net.objectlab</groupId>
						<artifactId>mvn-qalab-plugin</artifactId>
						<version>2.2</version>
						<configuration>
							<dateOnly>true</dateOnly>
							<startTimeHoursOffset>
								168
							</startTimeHoursOffset>
						</configuration>
						<reportSets>
							<reportSet>
								<reports>
									<report>report-merge-chart</report>
									<report>report-movers-all</report>
								</reports>
							</reportSet>
						</reportSets>
					</plugin>
				</plugins>
			</reporting>
		</profile>
	</profiles>
```


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2008)

Wenn du mit "Coverage" die Testcopverage mienst, kann ich dir noch das cobertura Plugin empfehlen.

Alle diese PLugins sind übrigens im Maven "Handbuch" beschrieben.


----------



## y0dA (21. Apr 2008)

Es hat gar nix mit JUnit Tests od dergleichen zu tun, es geht einfach nur darum ob der Code div. Konventionen entspricht etc

und irgendwie klappt es nicht, dass mein checkstyle.xml genommen wird:

```
<plugin>
						<artifactId>maven-checkstyle-plugin</artifactId>
						<configuration>
							<excludes>**/package-info.java</excludes>
							<configLocation>
								C:\work\checkstyle\checkstyle.xml
							</configLocation>
						</configuration>
					</plugin>
```


----------



## y0dA (21. Apr 2008)

Gibt es einen Grund dass wenn man JCoverage benutzt u anwendet, selbiger paar Klassen/Packages ignoriert..?


----------

